# Ford 5610 - What size bush hog



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello,

Just upgraded tractors from 3910 to a 5610 4x4. I currently have a 6 ft medium duty Woods Brush Bull but will need to up-size for the 5610. Any recommendations on what size cutter to buy? Only have about 8 acres in grass with a few obstacles. Lean toward going faster than crawling with a bat wing, assuming a 5610 would even handle a batwing. Dont want to buy too big, or two small.

All advice is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

I have an 8' finish mower. I store it under cover, so my primary consideration was the width of the barn door....10'. I can mow 7 acres in just over 2 hrs. I don't go very fast (Ford 3610...4th gear low range). The mower weighs just over 1000 lbs, and the front end gets light when I pick up the mower. Your 5610 can probably handle a 10' mower with no problem. With a 10' mower, you should be able to mow 8 acres in less than 2 hrs. Depends on how fast you want to go, and also how fussy you are with your mowing.

I guess it comes down to how fast do you want to mow your 8 acres. Remember....You do need some seat time to enjoy your tractor! Enjoy!


----------



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

EdF - I was thinking in the 8 to 10 ft range too. My property is a ways off and I only get to bush hog it about every other month...gets pretty tall and I had to go slow even with the 6 footer on the 3910.

Do you go through a lot of belts with the finish mower or does it hold up pretty well?

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

A finish mower is not for heavy grass. I mow every two weeks when the grass is growing fast. My primary purpose is to keep it looking good for the neighborhood (and to leave some grass for the horses). I had problems with the belt jumping off when it was new. I modified the belt tensioning system to increase belt tension, no more problems. The current belt has been on it for two years with no problems. Kevlar belt. 

If you have to go slow with a 6 footer, I guess that I would go with an 8 footer on your 5610.


----------

